# Pool bar for the resort



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2019)

With the help of @barry richardson the pool bar is finished and installed on time. Drinks will flow on Monday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Sprung (Jun 28, 2019)

Very cool, Don.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks great! Happy with the finish?


----------



## jasonb (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Looks great! Happy with the finish?


Not really, I should have used my normal stuff. Tried a different product and not as good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks nice.


----------



## Tom Smart (Jun 28, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not really, I should have used my normal stuff. Tried a different product and not as good


You never know until you actually use it. I have a shelf full.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2019)

That came out pretty good. 
Nicely done fellas.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 28, 2019)

Where's the pool?


----------



## Tony (Jun 28, 2019)

That looks dam good guys! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks good! I think Barry should get free drinks for life!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 28, 2019)

Finish looks nice from this angle, looks like a perfect fit in the cabana too, got all the plumbing hooked up?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 28, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Finish looks nice from this angle, looks like a perfect fit in the cabana too, got all the plumbing hooked up?


Water, drainage and power are all done. Gave the (metaphorical) keys to the restaurant so they could load in their bar stuff. The ec team sampled the menu they will offer there today and it was really good. All food and drinks will be discounted in this outlet too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 28, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> Where's the pool?



Don's standing on it....


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 29, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Not really, I should have used my normal stuff. Tried a different product and not as good


What do you normally use that you like? Bar looks great! Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> What do you normally use that you like? Bar looks great! Chuck


Awl grip /awl brite epoxy. Best stuff ever and uv resistant. Its expensive so I tried something else because of the surface area but I am really disappointed in how it came out. 10 coats and still flaws.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 29, 2019)

I want to see the bar top.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 29, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> I want to see the bar top.





DKMD said:


> Looks good! I think Barry should get free drinks for life!


I AGREE! yipeeee oh wait



Blueglass said:


> I want to see the bar top.



I want to see the pool!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 29, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> I want to see the bar top.


This was when it was wet

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2019)

Don Ratcliff said:


> This was when it was wet
> 
> View attachment 167996


Thanks. I could tell it was going to be nice. Koa, Purpleheart and ?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 30, 2019)

Blueglass said:


> Thanks. I could tell it was going to be nice. Koa, Purpleheart and ?


Mango, purple heart, sapele and wenge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

